# phal compot question?



## Hera (May 10, 2009)

I have a mini compot of phals coming and I am looking fo advice on how to raise a compot. Its a hybrid. Is there anything I need to do differently than full size phals other than watch the moisture levels carefully? How about fertilizers?


----------



## tocarmar (May 10, 2009)

It would depend on the size of the plants(seedlings). If they are large enough to pot up into their own pots you can do that. if they are still seedlings let them grow in the compot for another year or so. If they are seedlings I would use a weaker fertilizer (1/4-1/2 strength) every other watering. Moisture/Humidity is about the same asfull size Phals. as long as you have good air movement to cut down on fungus/mold growth. 


Tom


----------

